# Control Panel won't open due to Blebla worm virus



## gfester (Aug 22, 2001)

hello 
i have a control panel problem. when i try to open any of the apps. in control panel they won't open . i try to open them other ways and i can't. i can open add\delete from the win 98SE disk but thats all. THANKS
GLENN


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do a Find Files search for *.cpl
It will list all your control panel extensions. Click on them to open. Do all open? None?

If they open that way you may have the Blebla worm or some other infection causing the problem. Can you run an updated antivirus scan?

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q221/1/53.ASP

Note that in the above article there is an error indicating that these files are in the system32 folder. They are in the windows\system directory.


----------



## gfester (Aug 22, 2001)

hey
thanks for your help. it did open the way you told me through find file all apps. open. i'll run a updated virus scan. again thanks alot it nice to know someone like you is out there helping strangers maybe someday i can help someone with this problem
glenn


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome. If you don't have an antivirus program it is still possible to download and update the free version of InoculateIT, although it can no longer be registered. To update it, which should be done before running it, click the Tools>autodownload feature.

http://www.rocketdownload.com/details/hard/inoculateit.htm

If it does turn out to be th Blebla worm, there is some good information on it at this site and some links to the symantec writeup and a registry repair program at the bottom of the page.

http://www.helpdesk.umd.edu/alerts/virus/blebla.shtml


----------



## gfester (Aug 22, 2001)

hey rog
know i get this program not found message it said windows can't find( sysrnj.exe) do you know what i can do next if you do your god.Or at lease a real good guy anyway. thanks
glenn


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's the Blebla worm file all right. Did you run the registry repair tool from the helpdesk site I posted? I would have expected that to fix it. If it didn't, then try the exefix08 file available here:

http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html


----------



## gfester (Aug 22, 2001)

rollin' rog
thanks for all your help. the exe file fix worked . i'am so glad to have had you to help. iam one of those people that know's just enough to get in trouble and not know how to get out. i am learning through. thanks again. 
gfester " virus free"


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome Glenn, glad to help.


----------

